# What is the color code 2012 The Denim Blue Beetle?



## ALI RIOS (Nov 24, 2010)

Hello friends I open this topic to see if someone has the exact color code "Denim Blue" the new The beetle 2012.

I recommend doing so that I match the color and I am interested in painting my new project in that color.

thanks


----------



## interna (May 26, 2011)

*Here you go.....*

The color code:









You need more information? Please try this link:

> Denim Blue!


----------



## mico (May 1, 2007)

X0X0

Order Configuration 


Model Year: 2012 
Model: 5C11Z3 BEETLE 2.5L AUTO PZEV $20,895 
Exterior Color: X0X0 DENIM BLUE $0 
Interior Color: JU TITAN BLACK V-TEX $0 
Options: NM2 BEETLE RUBBER MAT KIT (PORT INSTALLED) $NA 
DESTINATION CHARGE $770 
EMISSION FEE $0 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Estimated Total MSRP $NA 


Commnum VIN Status 
A48289 3VWJP7AT7CM601874 Port Stock


----------



## ALI RIOS (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks for your answers, then the code is LP5F.

Thank you very much.

Greetings!


----------

